# Choc Bay Help?



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello all,

I am going to Choctawhatchee Bay next weekend (10/12-14), but I am unable to take my bay boat. What I will have is access to a little RHI skiff w/ a 5hp (the dinghy for my dad's sailboat). He has the boat at Blue Water Bay in Niceville, and I was wondering if anyone knew of any spots near there where I might find some red/trout/flounder action. I don't want to get too faraway, as all I know about this little boat is that "it runs" and my dad is a bit of a :letsdrink so who knowshow wellit really works.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try around the Rocky Bayou bridge. Nice sheltered area for a small boat. Try around the pilings, and if you catch an outgoing tide, try 40-50 yards downcurrent from the bridge pilings w/grubs. Shop around until you get bit, then mark the spot and load up.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I just got some bouys and now i know to bring them.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wanted to check one last time and see if anyone had heard anything about the Niceville area this week?


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I live here and do decent at the eglin grass beds BTW we are usualy running a 10' Zodiak with a 6hp. it works and my big boat is down for now. I may be out on sunday.


----------

